# Source for good quality 4" 3-jaw chuck (import)



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a source for a decent quality 4" 3-jaw self-centering (scroll) chuck that is ideally around $100.

I'll be mating it to a 4 inch 2-1/4"/8 threaded backplate adapter that I already have.

The chuck that originally came with the lathe as new was a 4" Bison but it was missing on mine and a new Bison would be 2x what I paid for the lathe.   I'm reluctant to buy used off eBay due to wear issues.  No luck looking locally on CL.

I've had to return one Chinese chuck already,  the machining on the jaws was awful.  

I've had fairly good luck with Shars in the past and the description on this sounds encouraging





__





						4" 3 jaw Self Centering Scroll Lathe Chucks Solid Jaws
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				





Each chuck has gone through rigorous accuracy and repeatability inspection by clamping and jamming multiple random testing rods or rings
Accuracy is maintained for the entire clamping range
A serialized set of jaws are then finished, ground, and lapped on their designated chuck body which will be the same chuck body on the final assembly to achieve a greater accuracy
Before assembling the jaws to its designated chuck body, the jaws finish machining is performed on a close tolerance state of the art CNC machine from Japan


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 10, 2020)

3 jaw chucks are not inherently accurate, if you can get one in the sub .003" range you are doing pretty good
you may wish to look at good used chucks, before buying new- just for giggles

you can make a poor mans set true, by slightly enlarging the mounting bolt holes in the backplate and truing the chuck to the backplate, while indicating on a suitable standard held within the chuck jaws. 
once you hit desired/best runout simply lock the backing plate bolts down and you will get the best runout possible with the intended chuck.
don't expect sub tenths of runout with a 3 jaw, and you'll be a lot happier


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> 3 jaw chucks are not inherently accurate, if you can get one in the sub .003" range you are doing pretty good



I understand all this. 

The general advice I've read is new is better than used unless you can fully evaluate used.

The Shars is spec's at .003, now whether production QA meets this is an open question.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 10, 2020)

unless you are making parts for the space program, most any chuck can hold the intended work.

as soon as you cut the intended metal, you are producing a part inline with the lathes central axis


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 10, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> you can make a poor mans set true, by slightly enlarging the mounting bolt holes in the backplate and truing the chuck to the backplate, while indicating on a suitable standard held within the chuck jaws.
> once you hit desired/best runout simply lock the backing plate bolts down and you will get the best runout possible with the intended chuck.



What the Doc said is absolutely true . It's a simple process to true in a not so perfect chuck . No-one on here can speculate what a buyer WILL get out of any imported chuck regardless of their specs , so if you're looking on a budget go with the Shars .


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2020)

crazybrit said:


> I simply asked if anyone had a specific suggestion on a supplier. Clearly you don't. Got it.



Dude, the Doc gave you sound advice, as did mmcldl. A 3 jaw scroll chuck is a first operations device and anything you turn in it the first time will be on the dead centerline of the spindle, regardless of the degree of run out. As long as you don't take it out of the chuck the work will be accurate. If you try to turn an already turned piece in a 3 jaw chuck for a second operation it will run out, period, and it doesn't matter if it is a cheap chuck or an expensive one. It is possible to center that turned work piece by knocking the chuck into alignment on its backplate as Doc told you or you can spend big bucks for an adjust-tru chuck.

I suggest you leave your snarkiness at the door.


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

I agree with the given advice. If you want an accurate 4" three jaw chuck for 2nd ops try to find this little guy used. It is amazing, but new it will cost you about $1k.

I have looked high and low for cheaper versions with no success.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

I buy a lot from Shars and have been quite happy with their quality. Seems to be a step above other import suppliers and 3 steps above eBay import tools. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them for a lathe chuck. That being said don't expect the quality of a Buck chuck. If something is wrong, they'll stand behind their products and make it right.

Plan on truing up the backplate when you install the chuck. This will definitely help your runout.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 10, 2020)

+1 for Shars. I’m very happy with the 4-jaw I recently bought from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Jan 10, 2020)

If you are looking for a cheap chuck, you will get what you pay for. Even if you have a low TIR at one point, the scroll consistency across the clamping range and  grind of the jaws will most likely be poor at the price point you are looking at. If it is an inexpensive lathe, then most likely you will be limited by many other factors that will effect the accuracy of the cut. I would agree that Shar's tends to have a bit better quality products these days then the generic Chinese chucks/products for sale. You will want to do a skim cut on the back plate and mount the chuck. If it is out few thousandth, you can cut the register by a few thousandth an lightly tap the chuck to adjust the TIR and then fully tighten the mounting bolts. Chances are at this price range the TIR will vary with the position of the jaws, so the results may be a mixed bag at the end of the day.

Unless you are dealing with something like a 7x14 lathe, you may be able to go to a 5" 3J scroll which is better built. Shar's carries a better quality "CS chuck" line which is not that much more with 2 piece jaws and a claimed TIR of 0.00012" or better for their 5". Overall a much nicer built chuck, the 5" runs $220 which is inexpensive in comparison to say a Bison. Otherwise you can hunt eBay for a name brand NOS 4-5" and see what shows up.




__





						CS53 5" 3 Jaw Cast Steel Self Centering Scroll Lathe Chuck
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow! Hadn't seen those. For the two piece jaws alone I'd pay the extra. That will let you use soft jaws down if you need to down the road. Took me a while before I started using soft jaws but I think they are invaluable.

I can't ever justify name brand stuff for a hobby, but this would be one place where I'd consider the upgrade.


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> Dude, the Doc gave you sound advice, as did mmcldl. A 3 jaw scroll chuck is a first operations device and anything you turn in it the first time will be on the dead centerline of the spindle, regardless of the degree of run out.
> 
> I suggest you leave your snarkiness at the door.



I fully understand that any chuck I get will require adjustment and work to maximize accuracy. I also understand the inherent inaccuracies of a 3-jaw chuck.

This doesn't change the fact that my used lathe came missing its chuck and I need to buy one. Again the question I asked was is if anyone had a recommendation on a supplier they had been happy with.

I'm sorry if you don't like the snarkiness, try answering the question asked.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

mksj said:


> If you are looking for a cheap chuck, you will get what you pay for ... If it is an inexpensive lathe, then most likely you will be limited by many other factors that will effect the accuracy of the cut.



It's a Intelitek Prolight 3000. Decent lathe. I paid $300 for it. Was hoping to not to double the price I paid to add a chuck but I may have to.



> I would agree that Shar's tends to have a bit better quality products these days then the generic Chinese chucks/products for sale. You will want to do a skim cut on the back plate and mount the chuck. If it is out few thousandth, you can cut the register by a few thousandth an lightly tap the chuck to adjust the TIR and then fully tighten the mounting bolts.


Thanks. I understand the procedure to true the backplate/chuck.




> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. They have a another 4" (higher quality than the one I linked to in my first post according to Shars) but it's a front mount. I need to look more as to if it can work with the backplate I have.





__





						4" 3 Jaw Front Mounting Self Centering Lathe Chuck
					

<!-- <ul><li>Chuck diameter: 4"</li><li>Thickness: 2.933"</li><li>Center hole: 0.866"</li><li>Mounting: Front Mount & Plain back</li><li>Bolt Circle Diameter: 3.307"</li><li>Runout: 0.003"</li></ul> -->




					www.shars.com
				




5" is the max size, there is no clearance for 6". Getting a 5" had crossed my mind but I decided to stick with 4" as that was what originally came with machine. I also have already purchased the 4" backplate.

Thank you for the suggestions.



Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (Jan 10, 2020)

To the OP, what is your definition of "import?" Some of the best chucks (like Bison) are not made in the U.S., so are you referring to only Chinese and Taiwan as counting as import, or all non-U.S. chucks?


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

kb58 said:


> To the OP, what is your definition of "import?" Some of the best chucks are not made in the U.S., so are you referring to Chinese and Taiwan as import, or all non-U.S. chucks?


In first post I mentioned Bison which are obviously made in Poland.

At the amount I was hoping to spend I assumed I'm looking at Asian or used (which I'd want to personally inspect before buying and I've not found anything local to me in 4 months looking).

I understand its a bit of a loosy-goosy question.  I've found that quality vs price is generally not a linear relationship.  Clearly there is a $400 Bison at one end and a $35 eBay special at the other.

Thanks.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 10, 2020)

Do your own research . Plenty of threads regarding chucks of all grades . There will be plenty of responses from all who have an opinion . Take them as opinions only , we have a great group here that are more than willing to steer you in the right direction . It always comes down to what you are willing to spend vs. your expectations . You spend $86 vs. $450 there will be differences in quality . You answered your own question in your original post , I spent this and was not happy with what I received . So what answer is correct for you ?

We on board have no secret connections to deals other than knowing what we're looking for . If looking for quality tooling , expect to pay for it . It's just the way it is , no disrespect meant .


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

The 5" might be pushing it for your lathe. While it might fit, you probably wont be able to open the jaws beyond the OD of the chuck which would seriously limit clamping range.


----------



## higgite (Jan 10, 2020)

crazybrit said:


> Can anyone recommend a source for a decent quality 4" 3-jaw self-centering (scroll) chuck that is ideally around $100.





crazybrit said:


> I simply asked if anyone had a specific suggestion on a supplier. Clearly you don't. Got it.





crazybrit said:


> I'm sorry if you don't like the snarkiness, try answering the question asked.



Yes, anyone can recommend a source for a decent quality 4" 3-jaw self-centering (scroll) chuck that is ideally around $100. You're welcome.

Tom


----------



## kb58 (Jan 10, 2020)

To the OP, define "decent."


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Do your own research .


Ah, the old RTFM reply 



> There will be plenty of responses from all who have an opinion . Take them as opinions only



Generally when I read something on the Internet I take it as fact. Is that wrong?



> You spend $86 vs. $450 there will be differences in quality .


I am aware of the "you get what you pay for adage". It's also generally not linear. 



> So what answer is correct for you ?



I was actively soliciting opinions. I can tell you that not asking the question will result in an answer to your question of zero.


Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

macardoso said:


> The 5" might be pushing it for your lathe. While it might fit, you probably wont be able to open the jaws beyond the OD of the chuck which would seriously limit clamping range.


Yes. Good point. 6" was a total non starter but you may be right on the above. I always figure there is a reason engineers design things a certain way to begin with  Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 10, 2020)

Buy what you want then , we're only machinists . Good luck to you .


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

macardoso said:


> Wow! Hadn't seen those. For the two piece jaws alone I'd pay the extra. That will let you use soft jaws down if you need to down the road. Took me a while before I started using soft jaws but I think they are invaluable.
> 
> I can't ever justify name brand stuff for a hobby, but this would be one place where I'd consider the upgrade.



If I could only use 1 chuck it would be a 3 jaw (2-piece).  I love me some soft jaws. I have a Bison Set-Tru and rarely ever have to indicate anything. Don't even have to re-skim soft jaws after swapping back from hard jaws. 

If I never had to do production I would obviously prefer a quality 4 jaw, but one can really fly with a quality 3 jaw.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm a monster and usually use a 4 jaw. Unless I'm making lots of parts straight from barstock...


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

macardoso said:


> I'm a monster and usually use a 4 jaw. Unless I'm making lots of parts straight from barstock...



We have a 6 jaw on one lathe, collet system on another ... the rest of them live 100% in 4-jaw mode (at work). 

I probably look like a monkey that is scratching his head, but when I use a 4-jaw it feels like I am a machining god. It is the superior tool.


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

My precious ...


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

I think will a little machining I could make that fit 



bakrch said:


> My precious ...


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

Dear god that's beautiful. I just wish I owned the lathe it's attached to.


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

Summit 42"

32" Bison chuck and has a Dorian EA QCTP.

It goes to 600RPM, but none of us have the balls to use more than 180.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

At 600rpm, the edge of the chuck would be flying past your head at 50 miles per hour. That's terrifying.

But what a gorgeous machine.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 10, 2020)

For $100, that Chinesium Shars is as good as you're going to do 'new'.  They are basically the same cheap chinese chucks you find on ebay with a little better quality control.  Depending on what you want to do with it, it could be 'good enough'.

That said, I typically for about $2-300 you can find some really good chucks.  I think there is a 4" atlas 3 jaw on ebay right now for ~$200 shipped that is a really good deal.

If you're stuck at $100 and are willing to go with a 5" I'd just get this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Bison-ch...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

Make a key for it, and regrind the jaws if you need to.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jan 10, 2020)

I bought a Shars 6" with an integrated D1-4 mount a few months ago. I've been very happy with it. Actually, I've been pretty happy with everything I've purchased from Shars over the last couple years.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

Shars used to be a lot cheaper too. When the tariffs came out last year they hiked their prices 20-30% overnight. They still are the best deal out there for mid-quality Asian imports, but not quite as good as before.


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2020)

crazybrit said:


> This doesn't change the fact that my used lathe came missing its chuck and I need to buy one. Again the question I asked was is if anyone had a recommendation on a supplier they had been happy with.
> 
> I'm sorry if you don't like the snarkiness, try answering the question asked.



You're right, I didn't answer your question directly. I only have one experience with one Chinese supplier - HHIP on ebay - but have been happy with the tool. They tend to sell better stuff than most.

Of the 30K members, you are the only snark here. You are also the first one to make my ignored list - congrats.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, I know there have been some things said that have upset some people. Let's all try to live up to the namesake of "the friendly machinist forum". Hopefully we can ignore comments that rub the wrong way and focus on discussing machines.

There's a lot of wealth of knowledge on this forum and lots of different perspectives. Some are younger and some older, some like import tools, others cherish their name brands. 

I'm hoping that moving forward we can share and receive information openly.

Mike


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 10, 2020)

mksj said:


> .....
> Unless you are dealing with something like a 7x14 lathe, you may be able to go to a 5" 3J scroll which is better built. Shar's carries a better quality "CS chuck" line which is not that much more with 2 piece jaws and a claimed TIR of 0.00012 or better for their 5". Overall a much nicer built chuck, the 5" runs $220 which is inexpensive in comparison to say a Bison. Otherwise you can"  hunt eBay for a name brand NOS 4-5" and see what shows up.
> 
> 
> ...


For those who are thinking about buying this chuck, the TIR is actually 0.0012".  Still a respectable number though.


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> For those who are thinking about buying this chuck, the TIR is actually 0.0012".  Still a respectable number though.



It looks like a really nice chuck.   More than I wanted to pay but within what I'd be willing to pay.
As someone has already pointed out to me privately,  best to get your backplate after you've got your chuck ;-)


----------



## Janderso (Jan 10, 2020)

bakrch said:


> My precious ...


Shars?? 
Big sum bi#$%


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Shars??



The USPS Priority Mail shipping is a real b*tch.

Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## bakrch (Jan 10, 2020)

Actually the freight charge on that was on par with what shars charges to send a 10 pack of inserts.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 10, 2020)

crazybrit said:


> The USPS Priority Mail shipping is a real b*tch.
> 
> Sent from my MI PAD 4 PLUS using Tapatalk



Fast or cheap. 
Take your pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 10, 2020)

Lathe Chuck, 3-Jaw 4" Front Mount 5934
					

Lathe Chucks 5934 3-jaw Front Mount Lathe Chuck; 4" (100 mm) diameter; Includes chuck key, inside and outside jaws; Plain back mounting with bolts thr...




					littlemachineshop.com
				











						Search For...
					

The premier source of tooling, parts, and accessories for bench top machinists.




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> Lathe Chuck, 3-Jaw 4" Front Mount 5934
> 
> 
> Lathe Chucks 5934 3-jaw Front Mount Lathe Chuck; 4" (100 mm) diameter; Includes chuck key, inside and outside jaws; Plain back mounting with bolts thr...
> ...



Doesn’t look like the search carries through with the link.
Edit: my bad... didn't work on my phone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 10, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Doesn’t look like the search carries through with the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








						Lathe Chuck, 3-Jaw 4" 1698 - LittleMachineShop.com
					

Lathe Chucks 1698 3-jaw self centering lathe chuck; 4" (100 mm) diameter; Includes chuck key, inside and outside jaws; Plain back mounting; High quali...



					littlemachineshop.com
				




It's no more accurate than the $88 (on sale) Shars.

The Atlas chuck on eBay mentioned earlier turns out to be a no-name import that fits an Atlas lathe. Misleading title. I talked to the seller, chuck alone is $110 plus shipping.

This is the curse of the noname imports as you can see wide price variance for what is possibly a chuck made in the exact same factory.

This said i've had good experiences with LMS (as well as Shars).

I'll likely either get the 4" Shars (0.003) mentioned above and in my first post, or the $220 5" Shars with better run-out mentioned a few times.

Thank you everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 10, 2020)

crazybrit said:


> Ah, the old RTFM reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW..............just..... wow!


----------

